# Are you alone ?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I bet this thread title got you wondering, well are you the only detailer, care care enthusiast in your street? I know I am, most of my neighbors down my street aren't really bothered about how their car looks except my next door neighbor who every weekend takes his car to a local hand wash and has his car cleaned, typically they are the usual wash marring but overall his car is always cleaned and his is happy with it. He sees me washing my car to our usual standards but thinks nothing of it. I used to think if only someone down my road was in to car detailing then I would have something in common with them and not feel alone. Do any of you on here have a neighbor down your street who is in to detailing? or like me you are alone on a Saturday or Sunday morning.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm alone - well apart from Neil but his fault I got into it anyway.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm................... All by myself


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Definately on my own mostly pensioners where I live.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

On my own too mate, a few of them show an interest but generally think i'm nuts.


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

I did wonder where it was going! I always seem to be the only one who washes and cleans his own vehicle. When I live in Chelmsford I would spend a few hours washing and polishing while very one else went down to Asda to have their cars washed while they shopped. Everywhere I have lived I've had the comment " you can do mine when you finished "! The comment they got back was " you wouldn't pay my rates". Most people want a clean car, but don't understand what a clean car is. Still I'm happy in my own little world!


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Alot of people washing there cars but i would never wash them the way they do!

My next door neighbour got a brand new peugeot 308 few months back, and its first wash was with a brush you connect to your hose!! i did say if you want any advice etc etc as i am always cleaning cars - his reply was "more than happy with this method" as i watch the swirls grow.......

Definately alone!


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

All by myself! I do let next door borrow my hose and let him have a play with snow foam once but he wasn't impressed! Most neighbours head for hand car wash which is a couple of mins down the road.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

All on my tod here too :buffer: - although my efforts _do_ bring compliments from some.


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Well.... Yes and No really !!!!!!

Detailing..... 100%. But I have loads of friends in my head !!!! :


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Alone, it does not bother me in the slightest, I am quite proud of it. I do show consideration though.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

No I'm not actually. In fact, I got into detailing thanks to a bloke who lived opposite my Mum & Dad. He had a stunning Status Grey BMW Z4 3.0 Coupe and kept it beautifully clean. He was a 'traditional' detailer, using Megs products and Collinite wax, but he got great results.

He introduced me into cleaning wheel barrels with a bog brush and it all went down hill from there.

I've moved in to my own place now and there is a chap at the end of the road, him and his wife have matching Mercedes Coupes (one C-Class and one E-Class), both black with red leather and silver alloys. They're cleaned every weekend and always look superb.

Putting a shame to our cars at the moment, not been washed since November.... :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Everyone down the street either washes their car with a brush, never cleans their car or bring it to me to clean. So yeah I'd say I am alone


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Alone, most if not all are company cars !


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

On my own , I keep hoping that someone will stop and ask me about my drying towel or what I'm using but so far no joy


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Funnily enough,Alone too , like a few people have mentioned, see some right messes along the road,swirls,scratches etc, a lot of people probably think I am a full on weirdo,especially when I am using a drier, they probably look at me thinking I am just waving a vacuum around the car for fun lol.
Like others say I'm not fussed though, nice coming out to the car and it's the only one that doesn't look like it's been dumped and left to rot by someone &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

we have plenty of car cleaners on our street, but I seem to be the only only one with a 3/4 hr quick wash routine


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

theres a few people near me who do their own cars, guy next door does his own three cars every weekend and they look very nice and not all swirly same with the guy up the road, always spotless inside and out and puts my cars to shame sometimes. there is another forum user who stays not far from me, maybe a mile if that but I never pass his way and only know him from the forum.


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Alone I think! My end neighbour snow foams but I think that's as far as he goes, watched painfully my next door neighbour cleaning his new Beamer with a sponge and bucket :wall:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

There's a few who clean their cars in my close but not every week like me. My brother lives over the road from me, so I clean his and my sister in laws clios ever week. When it's dry, he cuts my lawn in return. He was friendly with the couple four doors down from me before I moved in, so I clean their two cars every week and in return they invite me to dinner on a Saturday.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm the only one on my road


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

There's only pensioners on my hill, and with all their time not one of them has taken car cleaning to the max! I'm the only one out here every weekend, one or two say hi and comment in passing, but that's the typical 'you won't have any car left if you keep cleaning it' and so on!


----------



## mattr8700 (Jan 17, 2016)

Half the people here like to keep their cars looking good but nothing more than a bucket and a hose every weekend. 
The other half don't seem to bother and may use a car wash every once in a while. 
There's one chap who has a MK2 Golf GTI in what was once red that needs some serious attention but it's been looking at the rest of the driveway I don't think he's too fussed.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am a loner now my next door neighbour has moved away he caught the car detailing bug from me.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm alone, but that's the way I like it. 

Imagine how much longer maintenance would take if you had to stop and chat, or help someone else out every week.


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

All alone unfortunately. Would be great to have some neighbours who are into the detailing


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

im alone! the people opposite clean theres with a sponge and bucket and when i use the snowfoam or pw jww people just stare at me like whats he doing


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

I think I'm the only one in the village . &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Out of neighbours, friends, work colleagues and family I am the only one


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Just me to the level of detail that you would expect on here.

A couple of neighbours keep their cars really clean most every week.
Another neighbour has some sort of Fiat in his garage and only comes out now and then.

Most amazing is that my next door neighbour has 2 Mustangs and no clue on detailing them. I keep waiting to be asked :buffer:
They do show the Mustangs and to their credit I am known in their Mustang club as the guy next door who keeps his car as good as new:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have 1 neighbour who is into detailing, properly like us. In fact I think he was on here at one point a few years back. We get on really well and call on each other for advice/products etc so it's good. 

Other friends just wash with buckets and sponges, their cars are nice and clean but they think I'm nuts lol. 

But we are all among friends here lol. 

Cooks


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

This conveys my feelings on the matter........


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

i think im alone only moved in this house in november,when i took the dog out one saturday i seen a young lad using one of the foam guns off a hose,a man just jet washing his car,and yesterday seen a man using a bucket, sponge and hose pipe.oh and ive seen a woman using the dish bowl and kitchen cloth


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

On my own in my little area too. 

Neighbours thought I was mad spending 5hrs doings the car Saturday, Mercedes meet at bluewater.... Only to catch me doing it again the following day as it poured hard on the way home. 

Steve


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Alone - people down my street either let their car get flithy and pop to the local scratch and swirl once every few months or get their bucket and sponge out once a month.

Have a work mate who is in to detailing so that helps.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Another loaner here, nextdoors car always looks clean but he washes cars for a local dealer and does his as well (badly mind).

Across the road got a new focus followed by a trip to B&Q for bucket and sponge. She would was a panel of the car(must of been watching me) would then put the sponge on the floor while then jetting the soap off and then repeat. I was mesmerized watching he happily rubbing all the grit into the bodywork of her new car.


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Matt Rudd, who is on here lives about 6 houses down from me, so no, not alone!


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

A few car washers, but no detailers, though I have seen one neighbour who's car always looks very clean out early in his dressing gown drying his car so you never know...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Blackmass said:


> This conveys my feelings on the matter........


That song and clip moved me to tears,  :lol:


----------



## P1ngman1969 (Dec 17, 2015)

no only me - people look at us daft when they see us with 2 buckets & all the other paraphernalia out on the driveway


----------



## Iptsoe (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm alone on the street, a neighbour comes out with his karcher but only ever goes as far as a cheap spray wax, there is a guy about half a mile away owns his own valeting company though


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

All alone here too

But that's what podcasts were invented for


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

All alone. I have an irritating neighbour who seems to pass every time I am out and normally jokes that he is looking forward to seeing what it looks like once I have worn all the paint off!


----------



## No04BLE (Jun 8, 2014)

Just me in my street/area. Would be good to have something in common with my neighbours. Just a hello in the passing.


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

All alone here too. Neighbours think i'm nuts washing my car every week and spending at least a couple of hours on it. I do get compliments from one guy who usually walks his dog past and tells me how clean my motor is and asks what products I use which is always a bonus!


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

At my old house, I was the only one. Everyone else took their car to those hand car wash places. 

At the new house, there's a guy opposite who washes his and his wife's car at least twice a week. Unfortunately, my PW is broken and I've never been able to snow foam the car since I've moved in but I've tried to keep up.

Everyone else appears to get their cars washed somewhere since it's never outside but the cars are always clean.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Like you SB I'm the only one that looks after his cars. 

I'm fortunate enough to have a double garage (as have all my neighbours) & always garage both my cars. Again I'm the only one who does this. Allmy other neighbours have DG's full of rubbish!

The majority of my neighbours use the handwash at the local Tesco's. I've seen the lads there cleaning cars and its truly frightening!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yes. I have quite a few conversations with myself it's that empty around here ha


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

All by myself. Not only where i live but also everyone at work thinks i am mad and all my family dont understand either. Oh well. 
I enjoy the satisfaction of a clean car so i dont care.
Would be nice to talk face to face with someone like minded once in a while though.


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes alone,get all the comments but i can do lots of miles and this time of year it doesn't take long to get dirty and my wife does no miles and her car can be just as dirty


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Ronery....i'm Mr Ronery


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm the only one in my street, I get the usual "do mines next", "you'll wash the paint off that" and "your taking it too far" comments and I'm sure I've seen the odd smirk when I'm spraying TFR or snow foam. Normal in my street is bucket and sponge, wouldn't be surprised if they use washing up liquid in the buckets.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Me too. This shows three things, first that we are clearly a unique and exclusive group of people, second that many of our neighbours are completely predictable and unimaginative as we all seem to get many of the same banal comments along the lines of 'you'll wash the paint off that car soon' or 'you can do mine next' (apart from a few welcome compliments), and lastly, as many of us loners seem to end up talking to ourselves (whilst detailing I hope) we should probably be a bit worried!! At least we get more fresh air and exercise than most of our neighbours.. and have great looking cars.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

All alone when I'm cleaning the car sadly.


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Very much alone, two of the cars in my shared car park have moss growing on them, I have offered to help them out but they haven't taken me up on it, my brother in law cleans his car nicely but not the 3/4 hour routine I seem to have adopted.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

All alone...maybe that is why the forum is so popular!!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I only really have 2 hobbies - Tropical Fish and detailing and I am alone in both. I talk to my fish about detailing though, and they seem to enjoy it


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I was alone until my new neighbour pulled out a DA and I went all fuzzy inside.


----------



## Alexaudi26 (Jan 25, 2016)

Any detailer on here from Enfield London?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alexaudi26 said:


> Any detailer on here from Enfield London?


I used to live in Enfield.


----------



## Alexaudi26 (Jan 25, 2016)

Lol where you now?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alexaudi26 said:


> Lol where you now?


Check my user profile, there's your clue


----------



## Alexaudi26 (Jan 25, 2016)

Ah I see


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

All by myself, Even the new neighbours who moved across the road know my wifes friend and said that im always outside cleaning the car!!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

All on my own in Gainsborough, as far as I know anyway haha

Chap opposite where I wash mine is out every day (I'm not kidding here) with a bucket filled with about 3 inches of water. Does the whole car top to bottom

Then gets a broom (again not kidding) shoves it in the bucket and scrubs the wheels and then moves to the sills and lower part of the doors!
Then proceeds to dry (scrub) with a screwed up chamois

The temptation to say something to him is so strong every time!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

again all by my self in my street but im happy as I look at every one else cars and think to my self I bet you wish your car looked this clean


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Seems to be a recurring theme here...
I'm also alone in my street as I hardly ever see anyone else doing even a sponge and one bucket job.

I'm fairly friendly with most of my close neighbours and apart from the usual 'You can wash mine next' comments, many of them say how good my car looks.
Best comment I had was from some random old guy walking past who said 'That looks brand new that' as I was nearly finished on my old black Fiesta.

Thing is it's a hobby we enjoy and I like to get the occasional head turning glances as I'm driving along, just because my car looks so much better than 99% of others on the road. :thumb:


----------



## Rufus73 (Dec 31, 2015)

I'd say I'm alone too. I'm living on the street 8 years and have yet to see anyone else out washing there cars. The neighbour always pipes up " Lord your always cleaning your car ". I just reply , yeah I like to look after my property and respect it. They all like a clean car but would rather put the effort into something else. Horses for courses I suppose. I explain its nice to have it clean. Ah sure what difference does it make until they get into theirs with a lovely suit or dress and rub up the side of the car only to destroy their clothes. 😊 I watched it happen one day and as they were swearing I explained that's one of the reasons I keep mine clean. 😉


----------



## Fiesta2012 (Nov 23, 2013)

Me and my neighbour do take cleaning our cars seriously, maybe too seriously at times lol. Good to have someone who understands whats goin on in my head tho lol. One woman opposite us has a brand new Mercedes, she comes out with her bowl and rag and works from wheels up most the time  good job its white. Another has a almost new VW Passat in black, washes with one cloth and small amount of water, swirls and holograms are breeding like mad. Maybe I am a bit obsessed lol but a lot of it is just bone idleness and ignorance, why have a nice looking motor and not look after it . Here's mine, was washed last Friday.


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

On my own. Live in the country, so with all the **** on the roads, car's mingin within a mile or 2. Doesn't stop me though :detailer:

Have had a few compliments and folk wanting theirs done too. But they're only willing to pay £40ish, so they get a £40ish job. I have to stop myself from spending too much time at it though. OCD makes me want to correct paint on all cars:buffer::lol:


----------



## Leno (Jun 26, 2015)

This thread has made me think about it.. and as far as I know I don't think I've ever seen someone washing a car on my street. I assume they use the local hand wash as they're never that dirty.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I live in a small block of 14 flats with garages and today I became a loner! My previous car had got to the point where no amount of love was going to get it back to how I wanted it so I got a local hand car wash going over every so often.

In the wind and rain today I spent 4 hours on the new car cleaning the wheels with them off to get them properly clean, then a quick going over of the car to see what needs doing to it once the weather picks up a bit and having to half park the car in the garage so I could get a coat of wax on it in-between rain showers. 

My neighbours now consider me totally bonkers above and beyond me just being the crazy fool who goes out running and cycling for hours on end!


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm on my own, not just on my road but the whole of carmarthenshire:lol: very rare do I see a car and think that's clean..my neighbour came out one day and questioned why it was I was washing the car again as I had only done it the day before......Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Fiesta2012 said:


> Me and my neighbour do take cleaning our cars seriously, maybe too seriously at times lol. Good to have someone who understands whats goin on in my head tho lol. One woman opposite us has a brand new Mercedes, she comes out with her bowl and rag and works from wheels up most the time  good job its white. Another has a almost new VW Passat in black, washes with one cloth and small amount of water, swirls and holograms are breeding like mad. Maybe I am a bit obsessed lol but a lot of it is just bone idleness and ignorance, why have a nice looking motor and not look after it . Here's mine, was washed last Friday.


Looking good there Andy. Hoping to do mine this weekend :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Looking good there Andy. Hoping to do mine this weekend :thumb:


Just seen you're in north Lincolnshire, where abouts?

Can't be a million miles from me


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Yep all alone here too, Not seen anyone wash their car let alone detail it...


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

I was until I moved house last year, guy next door is always out either cleaning or hoovering his Seat Ibiza, in fact he makes me look quite lazy.


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

Nope the bloke across the road washes his car religiously then pulls it in his nice garage for a few hours before putting it back on the drive, his retired and bar his garden has nothing else to do with his time. The is another guy around the corner with a gold Jaguar XJ6 20 years old and it's prestine I often see it on axel stands and him cleaning with all manner of brushes.


----------



## Fiesta2012 (Nov 23, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Looking good there Andy. Hoping to do mine this weekend :thumb:


Thx, hope weather is kind for u


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> Just seen you're in north Lincolnshire, where abouts?
> 
> Can't be a million miles from me


Barton, my Grandad lived in Gainsborough though.



Fiesta2012 said:


> Thx, hope weather is kind for u


Hope so too, my Golf needs doing desperately so the Polo might just get a quick wash


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

On my own sort of! The guy across the road has a Porsche and BMW that are always really clean so he must get them washed somewhere else but then he does the tyre shine himself and I see him going over them with quick detailer every now and then. The other cars on the street, range rover, m5, jag, merc are all really clean but must get a minion somewhere to do them all. We did have a mobile detailer come around last year every few weeks and do 4 or 5 of the cars on the street but they must have cancelled him.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Yep always get plenty of chat with the neighbours who are interested in what im doing but thats it.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Yes and no

There are several other people that wash there own cars in the street but not to my standard or detailing standards. Most are in and out within 30mins then there's me still there over 3hrs later


----------



## vxrcymru (May 9, 2009)

Yes, nearest neighbour is about half a mile away..


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

My brothers neighbour is out always detailing his car, and my brother who never cleans his own car always laughs and makes jokes about him cleaning the car(probably what my neighbours do when I clean my car):buffer: 

Anyway I went round my brothers today with all my detailing gear and detailed my brothers girlfriends new car, anyway about 10 mins in, my brothers neighbour comes out and starts talking to me about detailing, so looks like I made a new car detailing friend!!

Im not alone anymore!!!


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

A chap up the road uses some sort of prewash followed by a PW on all his cars, but never seen him actually wash it! Next door neighbour is always coming out and saying "there'll be no paint left" etc. A nice lady when she walks past always stops and says she's always impressed how I keep the car clean and she says its the shiniest on the street! Even asked me what this gadget I was using when polishing with the DA :lol::buffer:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

All alone, neighbours and family for that matter think I'm mad but I'm happy in my (limited)detailing bubble...would be nice to share the passion tho.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

All alone in my village, would be nice to have somebody who understands car detailing.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

All alone i think, although i wish i wern't. There may be a few on our road that wash their own cars but i'd be amazed if its upto anything like the sort of standard you see on DW, unless they wait until im at work work! Unfortunatley the local scratch and shine rakes it in round my area, plenty of customers with flash cars happy to settle for a cheap and cheerfull wash.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm alone again now and think I actually prefer it. A neighbours son started to get into it and would pop down when he saw me doing mine. Started as 101 questions which was fine, ended up with him asking to borrow all sorts of stuff. I was relieved when he moved out tbh

For me its a one man job whilst I'm working and focussed but I'll chat about products til the cows come home when I'm finished.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

The guy down the road from me is a detailer and I do smart repair so we pass each other abit of work


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Theres a guy on the next street that seems to wash about three cars every Saturday morning come rain or shine but seeing as he only uses a tiny bucket I wouldn't call him a detailer.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

NeilG40 said:


> Theres a guy on the next street that seems to wash about three cars every Saturday morning come rain or shine but seeing as he only uses a tiny bucket I wouldn't call him a detailer.


A thorough pre-wash routine would negate the need for a second bucket.

Chances are, you're right though.

Cooks


----------

